# Sarah



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

:You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ Thank you so much for doing the right thing! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ Thank you so much for doing the right thing! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


What Rob says, goes double for me. It is amazing how well they do minus a limb. I grew up with a girl who owned a dog who was hit by a car and they amputated his leg and he did so well and lived a very happy and healthy and long life. Thank you for giving this dog a wonderful second life that I am sure it:appl: :appl: :appl: will be wonderful. Kudos to you.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ Thank you so much for doing the right thing! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


 
I have to jump on this bandwagon & give further kudos to you! Thanks so much for providing a new happy life.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ Thank you so much for doing the right thing! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


 
Bless you for sharing your home & love to this deserving girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ Thank you so much for doing the right thing! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


Gotta agree with all of you...great thing you did.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ Thank you so much for doing the right thing! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


Rob said it so well!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful of you to give this beautiful girl a great home. It is the best feeling in the world to save even one! How great she will have a life filled with love!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> How wonderful of you to give this beautiful girl a great home. It is the best feeling in the world to save even one! How great she will have a life filled with love!!


Ditto Janis!!!


----------

